# is there any way of beating this 5am poo?!



## calpurnia

For about 2 months now my LO has woken up around 5am to do a poo. It then takes about 1.5 hours to resettle her (this is longer than it takes to put her to bed in the first place!) She's not done sleeping when her bowel movements wake her up, she's unhappy to be awake & will eventually fall back to sleep (perhaps via some overtired crying). I just can't solve this prolonged wake-up! Any ideas?


----------



## chambom

We had the same problem around 3-4 months. Eventually, her schedule just changed. Now she doesn't poo until around 9am.


----------



## Ellen Griswold

Not sure what kind of advice to give, but I know how it is since my dd used to poop herself awake as well. It happened every morning for a while and we have a family bed, so it woke the rest of us too. Two months does seem a rather long time for this to be happening, but controling a lo's bowel movements is out of my range of knowledge. For everybody's sake, I do hope she grows out of it too.


----------



## musiklover77

I'm sorry...

But I am laughing hysterically!!!!

5am Poo.

I'm so immature, in some regards, I would have no clue about this since I am still ttc (I suppose)

That is so funny 5am poo...

I know, I know one day I won't find it so funny...

Only thing I know is people tell me enjoy the "little" things while you can because one day they are just a memory...


----------



## inthezoo

I don't know what to say either except be thankful that she wakes. DS2 has been having a BM sometime between 5 am and 10 am and not waking up. This has been going on everyday for a week. He has a pretty bad rash now because he has also been sick and it has not been very solid. Dh changes him when he gets up at 4:30 to go to work to try and keep him as dry as possible so we know he's pooping after this. I go to bed at 3am most nights and the kids and I don't wake until 10am. If he woke up I would gladly change him but he doesn't and I'm to asleep to smell anything. I was hoping to find some advice here for myself too. Good luck!


----------



## MelW

I wish I knew. My daughter turned three yesterday, and has early morning poos on and off since about 2 months old. I think 5 am is just her natural waking time









The advantage is that now she just hops out of bed and wakes me up to take her to the toilet. But some mornings the sing-song "mummy, I need to go poo-oo" makes me really want to groan. I've tried the most constipating bedtime snacks, but nothing works.

We've just adjusted- we all go to bed early and wake up early. It's payback for my childhood of early waking, I think.


----------



## hrsmom

I was thinking about your post this morning around 2 am! My LO always poops somewhere between 1 and 3 am. Every night! I think out of almost seven months she has had maybe 6 nights with no pooping! A 5 am poo would put me in a good mood for the rest of the day, I think! She is not fully awake, either, but squirms a ton and won't fall back into deep sleep after nusing, so I take her poo. (We do EC. The good news about that is I'm not changing a poopy diaper!) The process between first waking to nurse and finally finishing the poo (usually two trips to the bathroom, used to be 3) and nursing back to sleep takes a minimum of 45 minutes. For me to fall back asleep takes anywhere from 2 minutes to 5 hours!!!! Sometimes I get actual sleep on either side of the poo, but not always. No advice, but it could be worse! If you find out a way to change the time of a poo let me know!!!


----------



## PatchChild

Ds was similar. He just shifted to a new pattern after a coulple of months. Long couple of months though.


----------



## calpurnia

I love the fact this is a common problem!

I thought DD's cycle had changed FINALLY when she had a 7am poo the other day (how reasonable!) but this morning it was back to 5am again. If I crack it I will let you all know...


----------



## littlemizflava

i have done this with 2 now and still at 6 and 2 they are still like this. my tricks have been when still bf with hold it till pooing is done. dont turn lights on if needed a very small very dim light (even this didnt work here they would be fully awake from it) i dont talk to them at all or when needed just "go" or "poo" no extra movements the more you stimulate them the more they wake up. incase you missed it i EC'ed from birth so this was way easy. if you dont EC think about it hard if you know they are going to go save time and energy.







:







:







:







:and get more sleep







:







:







:







:


----------



## Justmee

When you find out the secret let me know









He seems to change his pattern every few months.


----------



## 4Marmalade

Another 5am pooper here. One of my twins always wakes up happy around 5am for a poop. He's usually up for about an hour or so and then will go back to sleep for a "nap". He's been doing it for about 2 weeks now. We'll see how long it lasts. My dh goes as soon as he wakes up too so maybe it's genetic


----------



## Vortexing

We began EC'ing solely b/c of early morning poos. Turns out if I just held her over a potty instead of letting her go in her diaper (which she didn't like), she'd just get it all out and done with and be ready to nurse back to sleep. Something about the position (in squats) made her go much easier and got more gas, etc out (sorry, gross I know), so that she would be done pooping sooner and we could get back to bed sooner with less disruption.

Perhaps if you're intrested, get a baby potty and put it near your bed or just quietly, calmly bring her to the toilet if it's close, let her do her thing and then come back to bed. I never turned lights on or anything that would wake her up even more. Good luck!


----------



## calpurnia

*Vortexing* (& others who mentioned EC) - the predictability of this poo has totally made me consider actually getting off my ass (or out of my bed...) & ECing for that at least. Might as well try, hey? I wonder if your theory about the efficiency of the squat would work for us as well... ECing coming up here feels like a real prompt to organise myself actually, thanks!


----------



## Vortexing

Aaaaah. If you don't feel like getting your ass out of bed, just do the baby potty and convince your DH to go dump it. hahahahahahhaa!!!! Glad you're willing to give it a shot. If it works, I guarantee you'll never be sad you did it, b/c having a poo-trained baby is AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## kcparker

I definitely second this! Our son frequently poos at night - if he has to poo before bed, he won't settle, and if he needs to poo in the dead of night or early morning, he will wake up and give us enough warning that we can get him and the potty bowl in position. We have a big bowl that we hold between our legs, we support him under his thighs and cradle his back against our chests (DH or I can do this for him), he poos, and drops back to sleep as we are putting his diaper back on (he isn't so reliable about waking up for pee that we feel comfortable letting him be totally diaper-free at night). It's awesome -- we barely ever have poopy diapers.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vortexing* 
We began EC'ing solely b/c of early morning poos. Turns out if I just held her over a potty instead of letting her go in her diaper (which she didn't like), she'd just get it all out and done with and be ready to nurse back to sleep. Something about the position (in squats) made her go much easier and got more gas, etc out (sorry, gross I know), so that she would be done pooping sooner and we could get back to bed sooner with less disruption.

Perhaps if you're intrested, get a baby potty and put it near your bed or just quietly, calmly bring her to the toilet if it's close, let her do her thing and then come back to bed. I never turned lights on or anything that would wake her up even more. Good luck!


----------



## wendypf

+1 Try EC

We also EC and DD usually poops 3 times a night! I just put her on the potty after nursing or if I know she needs to go and she basically sleeps through it (so do I). Totally beats changing a diaper and she always had explody poops, and changing her clothes, which would keep us both up.

When we first started EC at night, it really was a lifesaver. It also really takes away all the grunting she'd do when she would go in the diaper (which would take about an hour!)

Though, I must admit, I'm jealous of your 5am poop. One night she didn't poop until 5am and it was the best night of sleep I've had in a while


----------



## MamaStarbird

The 5 am poo was definitely one of the things that convinced my DH that maybe I was on to something with this EC thing. Unfortunately, no matter where that poo is happening, DD is ready to wake up when it happens. sigh...


----------



## sapphire_chan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vortexing* 
Aaaaah. If you don't feel like getting your ass out of bed, just do the baby potty and convince your DH to go dump it. hahahahahahhaa!!!! Glad you're willing to give it a shot. If it works, I guarantee you'll never be sad you did it, b/c having a poo-trained baby is AWESOME!!!!!









Dh gets up for the 5AM poo.


----------

